# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  आंवले का सेवन घटाए आपका वजन

## Krishna

जैसा हम जानते हैं आंवला एक अत्यंत पौष्टिक फल है। इसमें शक्ति प्रदान करने वाले सभी गुण पाए जाते हैं। आंवले का सेवन करना सेहत के लिए लाभदायक माना गया हैं। अगर आप वजन घटाना चाहते हैं तो भी इसका सेवन कर सकते हैं। रोजाना आंवले के सेवन से शरीर का वजन घटता है।

----------


## Krishna

*किस प्रकार वजन घटाता है आंवला*आंवला शरीर के मेटाबॉलिज्म को अच्*छा बनाएं रखता है, क्*योंकि यह प्रोटीन से भरपूर होता है। अगर शरीर का मेटाबॉलिज्म अच्*छा होता है तो शरीर का एक्*ट्रा फैट घट जाता है और शरीर का प्रोसेस सही बना रहता है। आंवले में मिनरल और प्रोटीन की सही मात्रा होती है। इसलिए यह वजन घटाने में बेहद फायदेमंद होता है। आंवले में पैक्टिन होने के कारण यह रक्त में वसा को कम करने में सहायक है। इसके प्रयोग से बुरा कोलेस्ट्रॉल (एलडीएल) कम होता है और अच्छा कोलेस्ट्रॉल (एचडीएल) बढ़ता है। इस तरह से शरीर से अनावश्यक चर्बी कम होती है और मोटापा नियंत्रित होता है। एंटी आक्सीडेंट होने की वजह से आंवला शरीर में किसी तरह की परेशानी को नहीं आने देता हैं ।

----------


## Krishna

आइये जानते हैं कैसे करें आवले का सेवन ...

----------


## Krishna

प्रतिदिन आंवले का रस और शहद पचास-पचास ग्राम सुबह तथा रात सोते समय लेने से पेट का मोटापा दूर हो जाता है। 3 से 4 दिनों तक पानी के साथ आंवले के रस को मिलाकर सेवन करें। याद रखें आंवले के जूस को 4 दिन से अधिक न रखें। चौथे  दिन फिर से आंवले का जूस बनाकर रख लें। और सेवन करें। कुछ ही सप्ताह में आपको अपने शरीर में फर्क दिखने लगेगा।

----------


## Krishna

आंवले का मुरब्बा वजन कंट्रोल करने में अहम भूमिका निभाता है। इसलिए आप आंवले के मुरब्बे का प्रयोग भी कर सकते हो। पूरे साल आंवला नहीं मिलता है इसलिए आप मुरब्बे के रूप में इसे रख सकते हो।

आंवले में मौजूद गुण आपकी अत्याधिक चर्बी को तो कम करते ही हैं। साथ ही आपको त्वचा संबंधी बीमारियों से भी बचाते हैं। आंवला के हर दिन सेवन करने से शरीर को ऊर्जा और ताकत मिलती है।

----------

